# Solved: Fable Explorer Steam



## G-UnitXIII (Jul 7, 2012)

I started a post earlier about this, but it got closed before it could get answered. I have steam, Fable the lost chapters. I have a windows 7 laptop, and I have to run fable the lost chapters in compatibility mode. The Fable explorer usually crashes with the unable to find fablemain or whatever it was, but when i used the steam installer for it, it says it stops responding and closes. I tried running it as an administrator, and in compatibility mode but nothing works. I ran the troubleshoot compatibility, and it told me to use service package 2, but then says cannot find windows/system32/def.xcf and crashes. Please, if you have any information, help me


----------



## G-UnitXIII (Jul 7, 2012)

G-UnitXIII said:


> I started a post earlier about this, but it got closed before it could get answered. I have steam, Fable the lost chapters. I have a windows 7 laptop, and I have to run fable the lost chapters in compatibility mode. The Fable explorer usually crashes with the unable to find fablemain or whatever it was, but when i used the steam installer for it, it says it stops responding and closes. I tried running it as an administrator, and in compatibility mode but nothing works. I ran the troubleshoot compatibility, and it told me to use service package 2, but then says cannot find windows/system32/def.xcf and crashes. Please, if you have any information, help me


NEVERMIND! I FIXED IT.

Step1: Download the ShadowNet Fable Explorer
Step2: Extract to somewhere other than game directory or your files will be messed up
Step3: Open config.xcf (I used notepad ++)
Step4: Change <userregistry>True</Userregistry> to false
Step5: In <installDirectory> "directory" place the directory to your game
Step6: Close and Launch


----------

